# Spreading some love "Bombs"



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

My mother, who lives in California was here in Toronto to visit us for a month and a half and when she went back on Thursday and I don't know if this was so wrong, but I used her as Cigar Smuggling mule to mail out 8 packages. Am I a bad son? I was happy when she called me the next day and it wasn't from a Federal prison  

I hope the well deserved recipients enjoy.

03040370000104916978

03040370000104916961

03040370000104916954

03040370000104916923

03040370000104919719

03040370000104916916

03040370000104916930

and one more she forgot to leave the tracking # on the answering machine.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

oh boy oh boy there gonna be some happy gorillas when those ISOM's hit


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Look out, Miki is on the warpath!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Go get 'em brother !
:bx :bx


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Yeah Dog! Way to go Miki! Whip 'em good.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

sending out packages to deserving botls.....$200
using moms as a smuggling mule.....priceless!!


go get 'em miki.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

If they are ISOM's, then hook me up. Im a true ISOM' ho now. lol..


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love the destruction. 

Very nice,someone is geting slammed !!!!!!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Jay said:


>


Thats the funniest thing I've seen in a long while .. I especially like the little animal on the pink jammies. Fathers of little girls take note...this one just started out younger that most. Fathers of big girls, you already know what I'm talking about :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Jay said:


>


There ain't enough :r 
F__king hilarious.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had that picture on my PC for 4 months just WAITING to use it. Everytime I look at I can't help but laugh, even though I've been looking at it for quite awhile


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Take it to 'em Miki! I'm sure your mother didn't mind being a courier but I wouldn't mention the mule reference to her


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I received a message from pnoon, that he got the wrong letters and one of the cigars was ruined in transit. I apologize to all the recipients for any damages and wrong letters they recieved. I thought my Mother understood how to package the cigars and which package was to be sent with which letter. I'm sorry guys, I really tried my best, next time I will do it myself. I hope there aren't anymore cigar casualties. The cigars were clearly named and addressed, but the letters were mixed up. I hope it turns out ok. Kind of have egg on my face for this one.


----------



## Jay (Sep 7, 2005)

thought that counts Miki, it's the thought that counts


----------



## Dracus (Sep 8, 2005)

That was a nice gesture on your part, and I can't see anyone getting upset over it.


Btw Jay, the pic is great.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

miki said:


> I received a message from pnoon, that he got the wrong letters and one of the cigars was ruined in transit. I apologize to all the recipients for any damages and wrong letters they recieved. I thought my Mother understood how to package the cigars and which package was to be sent with which letter. I'm sorry guys, I really tried my best, next time I will do it myself. I hope there aren't anymore cigar casualties. The cigars were clearly named and addressed, but the letters were mixed up. I hope it turns out ok. Kind of have egg on my face for this one.


No worries, Jeff. It's .
I got the right bomb. So what if I got someone else's note. As for the casualty in transit, I think I can perform some "surgery" and smoke part of it.

With that said, let me say that I got a wonderful bomb from Jeff yesterday. A very generous package, indeed. 
Two (yet to be identified) unbanded torpedos, a RP 1990 robusto and a tasty looking (even tho a bit banged up) HdM DC


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I feel so embarassed by this, got off the phone with my Mom, who said she didn't know that all the letters that were supposed to be accompanied with the packages are different and specific to each package. WOW????? 
I'm speechless and am hoping that the other cigars are going to be OK.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Jeff....got your wonderful package also today. All the cigars are intact and awesome...but I was also wondering what the two unbanded sticks are? I've never tried cuban coffee before so do you brew it like regular or does it need one of those fancy little pot things??? Thanks again brother for a wonderful bomb.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Kaboom....Jeff, I actually got the right note in mine.

What an awesome suprise...like Paul, I'm a Cuban coffee virgin, but can't wait to make some tonight before work!

The hat will be worn with pride...after all, I grew up in Detroit, a short swim across the river to Canada, so I am actually as close to being Canadian as I can be without having citizenship!  

Some great smokes too Jeff, I was also wondering, is the unbanded an Edge?

Muchas Gracias mi amigo, it will not be forgotten!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, there's a problem with my package. You were only supposed to send 2, count them 2, cigars, but lo and behold there's 4 in there. :r Many, many thanks! They arrived complete and intact, other than picking up a couple of hitchhikers along the way. 

If the unbanded ones are the same as mine, then they're Rocky Patel Edges. They look and smell wonderful. The 1990 is going to be consumed quickly as well. Thanks again!

Mel


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Wow Jeff!! I also received a package in the mail too, only minor crumpling on the HDM, nothing that can't be fixed. These look incredible, as does the coffee! I had an after dinner cup of cuban coffee many years ago at an aquaintence's, and I remember it was very good. I can't wait! I have dual citizenship in the US and Canada, and I feel special being treated by a great BOTL. Thank you so much for the very generous bomb! Nice play on all of these great gorillas.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job Miki, you gotem good.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm so glad you guys got the packages. After seeing Peters busted up Hoyo, I thought the other packages would be beaten up too. The unbanded are Rocky Patel the Edge Maddies and Naturals. Tom, the Fuente is a Don Carlos Belicoso.

As for the Cubita coffee, this particular dark roast is roasted with cane sugar, but it's not sweet, it's very good I really like it. It can be made in with a regular coffee machine or frech press. 

Guys, please let me know what you think of the cigars and coffee. 
3 more packages to still see if there is any damage, hope not. 
You all deserve it, even though I would love to bomb everyone, I guess in due time.  

Pete, I'm sorry for the mess up with the Hoyo, it just gives me a reason to make up for it in the near future.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

miki said:


> I'm so glad you guys got the packages. After seeing Peters busted up Hoyo, I thought the other packages would be beaten up too. The unbanded are Rocky Patel the Edge Maddies and Naturals. As for the Cubita coffee, this particular dark roast is roasted with cane sugar, but it's not sweet, it's very good I really like it. It can be made in with a regular coffee machine or frech press. Guys, please let me know what you think of the cigars and coffee.
> 3 more packages to still see if there is any damage, hope not. Pete, I'm sorry for the mess up with the Hoyo, it just gives me a reason to make up for it in the near future.


Not to worry, Jeff.
Yesterday afternoon I made a valiant attempt to smoke what I could. I was able to get it lit. However, most of the smoke that could be drawn exited many places along the body. After a few minutes, I clipped the stick at the midpoint and relit it. Some improvement but unfortunately not what the roller had intended. What I could get from it was tasty but sadly it was beyond "surgical help". BUT, as I like to say, "Sometimes a cigar is MORE than just a cigar". This smoke was a gift from a kind and generous BOTL and possibly my long lost twin. That, in and of itself, made it special.
:2

By the way, who got my note?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Edge eh? Yall will have to tell me how they smoke.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Not to worry, Jeff.
> Yesterday afternoon I made a valiant attempt to smoke what I could. I was able to get it lit. However, most of the smoke that could be drawn exited many places along the body. After a few minutes, I clipped the stick at the midpoint and relit it. Some improvement but unfortunately not what the roller had intended. What I could get from it was tasty but sadly it was beyond "surgical help". BUT, as I like to say, "Sometimes a cigar is MORE than just a cigar". This smoke was a gift from a kind and generous BOTL and possibly my long lost twin. That, in and of itself, made it special.
> :2
> 
> By the way, who got my note?


Peter, I'm not sure who got your letter, but there are still 3 more packages that have to be received, I'm hoping it's today.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

miki said:


> Peter, I'm not sure who got your letter, but there are still 3 more packages that have to be received, I'm hoping it's today.


Notice the  in my post. I was really kidding. :bx


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Notice the  in my post. I was really kidding. :bx


DUH!!!!!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I recieved a package today from miki-mom. My letter was to someone else & I thought I had recvd someone else's package. I PMed miki (Jeff) & offered to forward the package, with, I must admit, a jealous twinge cause there was a package of Cuban coffee, a PAN 64 torp, a Don Carlos beli, a La Aroma de Cuba & one each of an RP Edge maduro & corojo torp.

miki assured me that the package was mine.

YAAAAAY MIKI!!!!!  

Nice bomb! Thanks!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

kansashat said:


> I recieved a package today from miki-mom. My letter was to someone else & I thought I had recvd someone else's package. I PMed miki (Jeff) & offered to forward the package, with, I must admit, a jealous twinge cause there was a package of Cuban coffee, a PAN 64 torp, a Don Carlos beli, a La Aroma de Cuba & one each of an RP Edge maduro & corojo torp.
> 
> miki assured me that the package was mine.
> 
> ...


Enjoy Alen, you are truly a great BOTL.

Two more to go...


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Kaboom....Jeff, I actually got the right note in mine.
> 
> What an awesome suprise...like Paul, *I'm a Cuban coffee virgin*, but can't wait to make some tonight before work!
> 
> ...


No you're not Tom, I roasted some at the Shack. Maybe that was the batch Bill drank by himself!!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> No you're not Tom, I roasted some at the Shack. Maybe that was the batch Bill drank by himself!!!!!!


No Cuban coffee, no bacon, no syrup.....damn you, Bill!!! :SM


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Tom, this is the first time I have ever heard of a person losing their virginity and forgetting about it


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

miki said:


> Tom, this is the first time I have ever heard of a person losing their virginity and forgetting about it


I've lost it so many times it's hard to keep track! :r


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I've lost it so many times it's hard to keep track! :r


 :r

Good answer Tom. It's looks like Kovi is losing his virginity and finally getting some points for you


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I've lost it so many times it's hard to keep track! :r


 :r

Good answer Tom. It's looks like Kovi has lost his virginity and finally getting some points for you


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

I have smoked the RP Edge corojo (very nice!) & am thinking of sparking the Don Carlos tonite. I had a huge supper of roast beef, mashed potatoes & gravy, & asparagus.  I have some fudge brownie ice cream for later, so I'm feeling a bit indulgent. 

Thanks miki! I'm gonna kick the tires & light the fires!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Smoked the Don Carlos beli last nite.....thanks miki!

Am just starting the PAN 64 torp.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Smoked the Don Carlos beli last nite.....thanks miki!
> 
> Am just starting the PAN 64 torp.


Alen, it's nice to see that you are enjoying them. I'm curious to see what you think of the RP Maddie, the PAN torp, I know you'll like.

DId you have the coffee?

Thanks to you Alen, I had the pleasure of smoking and enjoying cigars I would have never tried.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Haven't tried the coffee yet. The Don Carlos was quite nice.....like a regular Fuente with a bit more kick.

The PAN literally kicked my ash! I got dizzy & broke out in a full body sweat. I haven't had a cigar do that to me in a very long time. Here I thought I was a tough guy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kansashat said:


> Haven't tried the coffee yet.


The Cubita coffee from miki is excellent.
Thanks bro.


----------

